# Bella Barista Training Day



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

I am booked onto the next Bella Barista training day in March, an excellent Christmas present, has anyone done the course?

Paul


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll be interested to see how you get on.

I got got a home-barista course too as a Christmas present - at Taylor St Baristas.

Planning on doing mine in February


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Have you done your traing day yet? If s o how did it go?

Paul


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, just a couple of weekends ago.

I thought it was a good general introduction in 3 hours, we got an overview of cupping, sensory skills, coffee production, espresso making and milk preparation/pouring. I thought it was a great way to spend a few hours although after so much coffee the afternoon was a bit wierd







.

I came away knowing more about each area but didn't go into too much depth in any one area. This makes sense given the course description, I could have happily spent more time on grind/dialling in etc but they would have to have skipped one of the other areas to fit that in. The majority of the eight people on the course were milky coffee drinkers so may have wanted more on milk prep/pouring.

When are you doing yours?


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

I am booked on to the course on 14th March, I will let you know how it goes. I am hoping to look at some machines at the same time.

Paul


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, I was going to get my Expobar from BellaBarista but they were out of stock and couldn't confirm when they were next expecting any new stock so I had to source it elsewhere. (This is the HX, I believe they staill have the DB in stock - or did last time I looked)


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Training starts the day after tomorrow, cannot wait!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You will enjoy it. I was chatting to your trainer last night. A top bloke who can get the best out of the bean and is handy with latte art too.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

What a great day! A full day starting with tasting and roasting,moving on to using machines to make espresso, milk, a bit on latte art and finishing up by how to clean the machines. A very worthwhile day, lots of goodies and a chance to look at all the machines in Bella Barista.

I would highly recommend this to any one.

Paul


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Was you tempted to buy anything


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Very vary tempted, a good chance to see and use a variety of machines, I particularly drooled over the new Izzo Alex Duetto, looked fantastic, great coffee and brilliant steam.


----------

